# affiancare



## diussi

"Maglioni di gusto sportivo *si affiancano* a completi eleganti in tessuti preziosi.."
We are talking of an article for a fashion magazine and the language should be kind of high-tone..
Please help!


----------



## ciccio75

"....standing next to..." awaiting for natives!!


----------



## MAVERIK

My attempt 

Sporting vests are joining  chic suits made of fine textures.


----------



## Brian P

Io direi: _Sporting style sweaters are flanked by elegant suits in precious fabrics_

Cari auguri,

Brian


----------



## diussi

Dear Brian, I think you got it!
Thank you very much to all of you!
Beleave me, yours was a precious help!
GRAZIE MILLE!


----------



## Brian P

Sono sempre al tuo servizio, cara Diussi.  

Hai fatto un piccolo sbaglio; dovresti aver scritto _Believe me_


----------



## diussi

Grazie mille Brian e perdona il mio errore, una svista imbarazzante  .
Buona giornata!


----------



## zingara1979

*C*iao, io dovrei dire: lo IAPC *verrà affiancato* da.......

*P*otrebbe andare una cosa come questa? 

*T*he fourth IAPC meeting *will be joined* by a study trip visiting some Italian organic farms

Grazie!


----------



## TrentinaNE

Ciao zingara, e benvenuto a WRF.  

Could you provide the entire Italian sentence, please?  I think you mean that the people who attend the IPAPC meeting will have the opportunity to participate in a study trip to organic farms, but I am not sure.  

Elisabetta


----------



## zingara1979

yes, you are right, but the main problem is that the group attending IAPC is exactly the same group visiting organic farms.. IAPC people are not going to join another group for study trips... I can't exactly tell you the Italian sentence, since I just thought it in English.... but I think it might be something like that: "il meeting IAPC verrà affiancato da un viaggio/soggiorno/visita studio presso aziende agricole bio in italia..."


----------



## k_georgiadis

zingara1979 said:


> *C*iao, io dovrei dire: lo IAPC *verrà affiancato* da.......
> 
> *P*otrebbe andare una cosa come questa?
> 
> *T*he fourth IAPC meeting *will be joined* by a study trip visiting some Italian organic farms
> 
> Grazie!


 
I would say something like: 

The fourth IAPC meeting will be combined with a study trip, visiting some Italian organic farms

or

On the occasion of the fourth IAPC meeting, the participants will have the opportunity to visit some Italian organic farms

or

The program for the fourth IAPC meeting will include a study trip providing the participants with the opportunity to visit some Italian organic farms


----------



## zingara1979

grazie mille!


----------



## Alxmrphi

*



Alan Crystal è uno studioso che affianca il grande scienziato Fred Bonel nella ricerca di una fonte inesauribile di energia pulita per il pianeta.
		
Click to expand...

 
Ho qualche difficolta', ma ecco e' un tentativo, ho anche qualche domanda.

Alan Crystal is a scholar that (is put side by side [teams up with?]) the great scientist Fred Bonel in the search for an unlimited source of clean energy for the planet.

My question is, WR says "put side by side"/"join" is the translation for "affiancare" but I want to know if it also means "teams up with", also is "scholar" the best translation of "studioso", I would like something better, something we'd use in more common English.*


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Studioso = scientist in this example
Team up with is correct, you could also say "help, support".


----------



## Saoul

I think that one suitable verb here would be "to support".

Alan Crystal è uno studio che affianca/aiuta/coadiuva/coopera con il grande scienziato.

Collins translates studioso as scholar. Another word would probably be expert or professional.


----------



## trikilitrakala

C'è invece un senso di affiancare che non mi sembra sia tradotto in nessuno dei tre threads già in forum.

Come potrei completare la frase:

"Hughes introduces then another criterion of distinction which he *affianca *to the one above"?


----------



## Panpan

The two are meant to be worn together?
'Combined with' va bene?


----------



## Angel.Aura

trikilitrakala said:


> "Hughes introduces then another criterion of distinction which he *affianca *to the one above"?


Qui direi qualcosa come to put beside ("... that he puts aside to the one above").


----------



## trikilitrakala

Well, in fact the second criterion will eventually outcompete the role of the other. Let's say that the second kind of classification will be the one that will be relevant in the following.

So, "combined with" would arguably be a too weak translation in this case. Maybe "put beside" works better in this context.


----------



## Memimao

I like _set alongside_ but you can also talk of_ partnering_


----------



## trikilitrakala

Memimao said:


> I like _set alongside_ but you can also talk of_ partnering_



Set alongside seems perfect.

Thank you all!


----------



## Alxmrphi

_Isn't it strange when you search for a thread and find an old one you had forgotten about but then go back to?
_
Anyway, I was just watcing RAI and I heard someone use affiancare with a meaning that I thought should have been* schierarsi*, in the field of politics, what is the difference, does *affiancare *mean just like, appearing/standing together but schierarsi is like joining together with a deeper meaning, they both have the same views and will support each other, does *affiancare* also have this meaning..

I looked up *affiancare *again and I just wasn't sure if (here) it had the same meaning as *schierarsi *... if they do overlap in meaning when talking about political figures, what would the differences (if any) be?


----------



## Alissa1651

They are similar, and in this case much more so, but not the same meaning. You got the difference right. Affiancare is a more neutral verb. In politics, nuances are important. Schierarsi has a stronger and deeper meaning than affiancare. It means that you support the cause of your ally and your position is very well defined in the political battle you are taking part in. Affiancare doesn't mean real involvement. You simply join and back up a group, but if you "ti schieri" then you take very defined sides...Schierare also has another meaning. It means to put out what you have. For example, "schierare le truppe" in a battle, or "la formazione schierata in campo" when playing soccer. Actually, the concept is of one SIDE versus another SIDE. Affiancare instead, means to help a side/group.
Hope this helps.


----------



## Alxmrphi

Thanks for the information!
I've been waiting 9 months for an answer!! 

I agree that nuances are important in politics, thanks for expaining about how 'affiancare' is more neutral, I didn't know that.


----------



## Alissa1651

Ah, it's true, you wrote in March! Then maybe you can help me with my CV? I looked up for "affiancare" because I've to translate *"* _*Affiancamento team dei project managers e dell’unità Formazione nell’ambito dell’erogazione della formazione ai Key Users ERP delle aziende del gruppo XXX"*._ It's kind of troubling me, I feel like "supporting" is not the correct verb. I would go with "Supporting to project managers team and Training Unit in supplying technical training to ERP Key Users from Operation units of XXX Group".
I'm not satisfied at all, it sounds too bombastic to me and I want to be as accurate as possible when dealing with my Eng version CV....or at least try to. I've little working experience, so I put particular care in this part. The Italian is from my official employment contract. Thanks if you can help!


----------



## Alxmrphi

Supporting / assisting the team of project managers and to the team responsible for supplying the training for the ERP Key Users' of Group XXX's sub-companies (of the businesses belonging to Group XXX)

Ma non ne sono sicuro........ forse bisogna il parare di qualcuno che ha tradotto un cv dall'italiano all'inglese prima..


----------



## Alissa1651

Alxmrphi said:


> Supporting / assisting the team of project managers and to the team responsible for supplying the training for the ERP Key Users' of Group XXX's sub-companies (of the businesses belonging to Group XXX)



I like it very much, particularly the Group XXX's sub-companies, because it's just like that, lots of subsidiary factories of the Group worldwide. Not independent business units, but factories. I worked with the Operations. Thanks! Well, I may ask more around, but I feel like it's a simple matter of hard to understand italian to begin with.


----------



## Akire72

Alla morte del Sig. XXX (1968), ne prese le veci il figlio YYYYYYY, *affiancato* poi dal figlio XXX Jr.


After Mr XXX sr.’s death (1968) his son YYYYYY took over his place, and was later *teamed up* by his son XXX jr.


----------



## Blackman

Akire72 said:


> Alla morte del Sig. XXX (1968), ne prese le veci il figlio YYYYYYY, *affiancato* poi dal figlio XXX Jr.
> 
> 
> After Mr XXX sr.’s death (1968) his son YYYYYY took over his place,  (_and was _) later *teamed up* by his son XXX jr.


 
ometterei _and was_


----------



## Akire72

Forse è meglio così?:

At Mr Ugo sr.’s death (1968) his son Giuliano took over his place, and was later teamed up by his own son Ugo jr.

Io non ce lo leverei "and was", non so mi suona più completo dite che è superluo?


----------



## Ustion

ciao a tutti.
Sto scrivendo una cover letter,
e vorrei tradurre il seguente concetto:
"ho ritenuto necessario affiancare al miuo percorso di studi una esperienza lavorativa"..
le domande sono 2:
come tradurre "percorso di studi"
e come trdurre "affiancare"..
Grazie per la disponibilità
Marco


----------



## elfa

Ci sono diverse opzioni per tradurre la tua frase:

_I have considered it necessary to combine my studies with work experience/working.
While studying, I have had to work.
During my studies, I was obliged to work._


----------



## MStraf

La frase che hai pubblicato e' ambigua, dovresti spiegare il perche' lo hai considerato "necessario". Finanzariamente, per pagarti gli studi? Per avere piu' esperienza nel settore? La migliore traduzione, come al solito, dipende dal contesto (see elfa's suggestions)


----------



## Ustion

avete ragione mi accorgo ora della ambiguità.
Il senso è quello di necessario non finanzariamente ma perchè ritenuto opportuno al fine di ottenere più esperienza..
grazie
Marco


----------



## elfa

Allora, direi semplicemente
_
I have combined my studies with work experience _o

_I took the decision to work/gain work experience alongside my studies/during my studies_

'Percorso di studi' in questo caso = studies

In inglese, la frase 'to consider something necessary' è piuttosto formale e un po' artificiosa.


----------



## Ustion

grazie mille!


----------



## iessicuz

Ciao, 

Devo tradurre anche io una frase contenente il verbo affiancare:

_Presso la boutique di via YYY, XXX *ha affiancato* i suoi artigiani a tre giovani designer._


Ho provato cosi': _At the boutique on via YYY, XXX *put* its craftsmen *side by side with* three young designers._


Cosa ne dite? Avete qualche idea migliore?


----------



## Akire72

Vuol dire che ha fatto affiancare gli artigiani dai designer per cerare qualcosa di nuovo? Team up non ti piaceva?


----------



## Holymaloney

Ciao Iessi !

Forse puoi rigirare la frase nel seguente modo:

"...at the boutique in via YYY, XXX 's crafstmen are supported by 3 young designers..."

Saluti

_EDIT: ciao Akire72! E' tanto che non ti si vede!_


----------

